# Bulk golf ferrules



## Taurus1993

Can anyone point me towards a business that sells bulk golf ferrules - 1000 ferrules or more - most places sell them by the dozen.

Thanks


----------



## Indacup

Give Cell parts in Chicago a try...great company...and best Ferrules on the market.


----------



## Taurus1993

Indacup said:


> Give Cell parts in Chicago a try...great company...and best Ferrules on the market.


Thanks for the reply - I did some research and found grail golf - They beat everyones price, fastest turnaround time, and have a better selection of ferrule sizes. They will make my business custom ferrules with only a 1000 minimum order. Grail Golf says they are the best and largest in the US and they did a great job for me on my first order of 2,500 golf ferrules.


----------



## steavejohn1994

i dont know more about the rules of golf but i just want to say that th rules are important for each and every type of game we must have to obey all the rules which are arranged for the game.
i like rules in eash and every type of condition and state
thanks


----------



## Henry2

Give Cell parts in Chicago a try...great company.


----------

